# Vendetta Starring Dean Cain and WWE Superstar Big Show Arrives on Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD August 18



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

A hardened detective will stop at nothing in his quest for vengeance in Vendetta, arriving on Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and Digital HD on Tuesday, August 18 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment and WWE® Studios. The film is currently available via On Demand. From the Twisted Sisters, directors Jen and Sylvia Soska, who brought See No Evil 2 and American Mary to life, this action-packed thriller stars Dean Cain (TV's "Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman") and WWE Superstar Big Show®, (WWE's Monday Night Raw and SmackDown) alongside Michael Eklund (The Call) and Ben Hollingsworth (Diary of a Wimpy Kid).



When his wife is killed by a criminal that he put away, Mason (Cain), a hard-nosed detective, deliberately gets arrested for murder in order to get revenge. While inside, Mason discovers a new criminal enterprise that those behind it would kill to protect.



TheVendetta Blu-ray,DVD and Digital HD include three in-depth behind-the-scenes featurettes. The Vendetta Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $19.99 and $19.98, respectively.



BLU-RAY/DVD/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"The Making of Vendetta" featurette
"A Haunted Location" featurette
"A Big Transformation"featurette




PROGRAM INFORMATION

Year of Production: 2015

Title Copyright: Vendetta © 2015 WWE Studios, Inc. and Lions Gate Films Inc. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2015 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved. WWE, the WWE Logo and THE BIG SHOW are trademarks of World Wrestling Entertainment, Inc. 

Rating: R for bloody violence and some language

Genre: Action

DVD Closed Captioned: English

Blu-ray Closed Captioned: English SDH

Subtitles: English and Spanish

Feature Run Time: 90 minutes

Blu-ray Format: 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (1.78:1)

DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (1.78:1)

Blu-ray Audio Status: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio™

DVD Audio Status: English 5.1 Dolby Digital​


----------

